# How much money have you spent?



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Everybody starts off with a small army. And that's a fact, but some people can't stop collecting. and they spent thoundsands of dollars because they want a Apocalypse army and then before you know it there's barely enough space for a bed in your room (no joke! my friend has his Ork army covering everything in his room). We all know GWS can be expencive, but think about it how much money have you spent on warhammer 40,000?
I have spent over 150 euros on my army (because im new) while the store's owner spent over *10,000* euros:shok::shok::shok:
How much do you think you spent?
DarknessWithin


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

probably a 1000 through to 2000 dollars australian.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Lets see I spent at least a couple of hundred pounds on dreadnoughts alone, add in the rest and there is at least five hundred pounds gone. As to your mate's space problems I know the feeling, my armies keep on growing and I keep on clearing space for them.


----------



## xinua (Jul 2, 2008)

My wife ask me this as well.....

to her though i answer "this is an investment in my happiness" :so_happy:

and of course I will smile and pay when she wants to buy a new 200 dollar bag or shoes.. 

but I'm also pretty new only got around 3000 points of CSM, and lots of city terrain.. so probably around 500-1000 euros so far.. no idea really though hehe..


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I have been playing 40k for less than a year and have spent about £600 on my Necrons, about 7,000pts + dice, new BRB this summer, codex and other materials.


----------



## Aenarian (Dec 28, 2008)

Not too much, still quite new, but I think it's around €300. Of course, not my money either. Parents pay if I get good grades. :biggrin:


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been playing for around 5 years an I've spent around £1000 most of it for 40k but quite a bit of LOTR as well. Really adds up without you realising.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Probably close to $7,000 truth be told. Including all the codex updates, rule book updates, new dice, new paints/models/green stuff/bases/basic hobby supplies, etc. Probably about $5,000 in actual armies though. But over 12 years that's not too bad.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Having played for 15+ years, I REALLY don't want to think about this question as the answer might depress me enough so that I need to go out and buy MORE GW stuff to feel better :wink:.

But I imagine the number is over 3k... :shok:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Alex said:


> Really adds up without you realising.


that's what i'm talking about, but mostly with units made up of metal models


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Been playing 13 years and I have 28,000 points in 40k, so no, I opt not to answer that question, my wife might see this somehow.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Been playing 13 years and I have 28,000 points in 40k, so no, I opt not to answer that question, my wife might see this somehow.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Best response! Off topic but did you finish your Cobra Superheavy?


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Deneris said:


> Having played for 15+ years, I REALLY don't want to think about this question as the answer might depress me enough so that I need to go out and buy MORE GW stuff to feel better :wink:.
> 
> But I imagine the number is over 3k... :shok:


You are way too modest my friend. My son and I have probably spent at least that much... I have to go buy some more GW stuff now...it's a sickness.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

At least 5k...most of it coming from ludicrously expensive FW...

-Dirge


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

couple hundred on my world eaters..new army so the funding is just beginning


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

around £300 on my CSM plus daemons. About to start a new IG army which will either be a Traitor guard or moridan iron guard so both will be costly options.
I buy alot of my warhammer on ebay so nice and cheap (pred .99p, Blood thirster £3.60, Baneblade £25) I think a vast amount of my money around 40% is spent on hobby stuff such as paint,brushs, tools and greenstuff.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I too get a lot of ebay stuff.

On the other hand, I also started collecting WHFB stuff in the mid-80s, so that's about 24 years of collecting. No plastics in those days, it was all metal. With _lead_ in it.

On the other other hand, when I started, lead minis were 10-40p (about, 10-40c Euro, or 15-60c US, 18-75c Canadian, I'm sorry I have no idea of the Australian and New Zealand exchange rates, or for any other currencies). But then again everytrhing else was cheaper...

It's really difficult to say. But as I've got a couple of thousand minis, for at least 8 different games, a lot of them metal, I'd suspect I've spent _lots_.

:slightly shamefaced cyclops:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The lead in the minis explains alot my cyclopean friend!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

in short too much

take the last 3 months i have spent more money on warhammer based things than I did on food and alcohol, i'm a student and thats blasphemy


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Way, way too much. My first army was a necron army, so it wasn't too expensive. Probably $200-300. Then I switched to IG for some LatD, which included trio of the dreaded Leman Russ tank. Including a few other things, spent at least as much as the first. Finally, I went to my current CSM, which I started off buying the majority of my troops (in various forms of assembly) for a little over $300 (was easily over $600 of stuff). Since then, I have spent at least $200 on conversion bits (go Word Bearer Legion!), and picked up a couple hundred bucks worth of extra stuff (such DAV for chosen and possessed). In addition, in the last three months I have spent some $500 in the past 3 months on stuff (buying frenzy and new CD army). So at a bare minimum I would estimate $1500. That doesn't include random conversion projects, materials (such as paint, brushes, greenstuff, dremil tools, etc...) and 40K stuff for friends (such as that GK dreadnought for Christmas 06).

However, if I didn't play 40K, I would have probably just wasted the same money of firearms, computer upgrades and/or RPG materials. I am southern geek, hear me roar!


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Been playing/collecting since '87, Had 5K of IG back then, for the original epic I had a marine chapter + Guard regt + Titan legion, 2nd ed had 3K of Eldar + a HUGE ork army, then had a huge 'nid army, had tonnes of CSM for 3rd ed, likewise at the start of 4th ed, had a massive skaven army, loads of bloodbowl, a large tau army when they came out, my current horde o' guard.... Really, I don't know, many thousands over the years....


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

since i started playing 40k, i believe ive spent nearly $4,000 and change on several armies and what not, those only getting to 2000 pts, and nothing from apocalypse.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

since I started I have no idea how much money I have wasted in GW, but each army averages about £300 max, however if I was to calculate how much GW stuff I have in my house today (not including Magazines and books) I would probably struggle to hit a 3 figure number


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I got started in 40K around about 1998 and I STILL don't have a fully completed army (closest I've gotten is a fully primed 2.5k Blood Angels force)- but over the years I've cannibalised a lot of my prior forces so I'd say I've only roughly spent about £700 or so on models. But if you include all my books and codexes then the number is closer to £2,000 at least.


----------



## workmance (Dec 15, 2008)

it's only at a couple of hundred for right now...but it will be getting steeper and steeper as I slide down the slippery slope of addiction to 40K :biggrin:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

600 - 700 pounds maybe? i collected fora few years cycling through several armies then stopped, and started again 2 years ago =] oof my girl friend is not happy lol XD


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

About $1,500 in SM, $1,000 in Eldar, $150 in Tau, and $200 in various odds and ends (paints, glue, ect.)


----------



## Mr Day (Jan 23, 2008)

Ive been collecting for roughly 5 years now, and i have to be close to the £5,000 mark. That includes a few Forge World books, a Warhound titan, 2k of necrons, 10k of CSM, 2k of nids, 2k of orks and more codexes than i can eat.

Plus £300 worth of battlefleet gothic that hasn't seen the light of day in over 2 years.

Basically work on the basis of £1000 a year.. depressing i know
I have given more money to GW than i have to the government, still money well spent ay? :shok:


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

I was doing ok untill I found the Sisters of Battle.......

Now I just cry when I think of how I used to complain about the costs of Plastic models....


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lets see...

Minis (not including presents)

Box of Cadians - £18
Big online order of Box of Cadians, Cadian command squad, Cadian sentinel and Chimera+Cadians - £72
Heavy Weapon team - £10
Russ - £25
Bassie - £25
Hellhound - £25
Russ - £25
Heavy weapons platoon x2 - £40?
Battleforce - £50
Special weapons - £6
Chaos marines - £10
Devilfish and fire warriors - £30

There's probably more than that, but that adds up to £336. But that's just minis. Can't even begin to think how many pots I have.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL modeling supplies and paint I have .... 

$200 in brushes
$250 for my airbrush
$40 in washes and inks
$50 in Airbrush paints
$25 in Foundations
$250 for the Model Color paints
$150 Dremmel and kits
$200 in various Green Stuff, Pin Vices and other stuff.
total $1040
NOW do you know why I will not even think about my models? And that is only what I have bought this year, that is not including a ton of GW paints as well as all my game color paints from Vallejo.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah the 40K budget.....

I've been collecting since 91. I think I can still break it down but its kind of a rough estimate. Not counting Codexes, and novels. Lets begin....

Chaos Army: Close to $1,500. Just spent $100 at forgeworld
Space Marine Army: $1,000
Tyranid Army: $300
Necrons: $100-$150 g/t
Orks: $30 Assault on Black Reach box great deal!!!

Terrain: Close to $500 over the years. Various game tables and buildings. Sadly we had a flood in the basement and the table with all the buildings and hills and tree were all destroyed. Fuck you mother nature!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

probably thousands.... It's hard to think how much because I have been doing it for so long. I could probably have put a nice down payment on a house though, that's for sure


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've been collecting since '91, and while I couldn't begin to estimate how much my SWs cost over the years, I can take a stab at the cost of every WD since then(approx €1000), about 25 Inquisitor models and bits to convert them(approx €600), close to fifty BL publications (approx €600), various painting and modelling equipment(approx €200), t-shirts of various sizes(approx €150), various new rule books as published(approx €250), models I bought just because they were cool looking, such as Meugan Ra, Tyrion and Teclis, original Calgar, Nurgle demon prince etc(approx €150)...

Shit, that's nearly three grand _without_ counting my army!:shok: I feel faint...


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

iv spent like 110$ us i am 

i got most of my stuf discount

cadians 20 15$
cadians 20 free presant
tanith 13 15$
volstran oficers 2 4$
cimearas 25$
bits 10$ 
paints 7 $
sentanel power lifter 35$

i swaped 3 tanith for normal cadians and yoused the volstrans as sargents
i made a comand squad out of cadians and thats ware the bits came in


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I suddenly do not feel so bad. Who here thinks that GW puts something in their pewter/plastics to make them more addictive :so_happy::scare:


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I suddenly do not feel so bad. Who here thinks that GW puts something in their pewter/plastics to make them more addictive :so_happy::scare:


It's called Cocaine. It's a helluva drug!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't want to think about it... all I can say is my wife would not approve.

Chaosftw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> I don't want to think about it... all I can say is my wife would not approve.
> 
> Chaosftw


Straight up QFT!


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

lmao im depressed now that i know how much ive spent in 7 months

roughly $200 on paints and modeling stuff (green stuff and paints)
$120 on rule book and codex
and roughly $700 on the models building me up to rougly 1750 points and some of my stuff came of Ebay

total is roughly $1020 :shok:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

All up, in 21 years in "the GW hobby", around $5-7000.

This does include side branches of 40k, such as Inquisitor, Necromunda and BFG, and also includes the current and previous 4 editions (counting ALL of RT as one edition, despite frequent additions and changes.). I'm careful where and how I get my stuff. I like to hit the 2nd hand stuff tables at tourneys - many, many great bargains (metal oop large pieces, like boxy SM dreads for less than 30% rrp).

Not so much, really. I have no great desire to purchase the FWcrack - and in any case, the wife has forbad me doing so.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

About £200 on my Space Marines and £70-ish on my Tau.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

at current count today on my current army of orks i have spent $162, and thats for mabye half an army done sparringly. Then again, i only buy stuff that is easy and affordable, as well as i make army lists before i invest in the bulk of an army lol. 

Ive already posted previously that ive spend a few thousand over the previous 12 years of so of my playing, and this is more current information.


----------



## Absolon (Jun 7, 2008)

I try not to put a figure on how much I have spent on GW products because I am pretty sure if my wife was aware of the number the next fee I would be paying would be to an attorney.

I am one of those people that can never have enough. I can field the entire Dark Angles chapter if you don't count thunderhawks. I can't even explain why I need to have 50 darkelf cold one riders, I'll never use them in a game.

My spending has declined though, twenty years ago I bought a hobby store just so I could get things at cost. After owning the store for twelve years it was either close the store or buy a bigger house to store my armies in :wink:


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Absolon said:


> I try not to put a figure on how much I have spent on GW products because I am pretty sure if my wife was aware of the number the next fee I would be paying would be to an attorney.
> 
> I am one of those people that can never have enough. I can field the entire Dark Angles chapter if you don't count thunderhawks. I can't even explain why I need to have 50 darkelf cold one riders, I'll never use them in a game.
> 
> My spending has declined though, twenty years ago I bought a hobby store just so I could get things at cost. After owning the store for twelve years it was either close the store or buy a bigger house to store my armies in :wink:


You could have just bought a bigger store. One with a room for all your stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

add $30 to my $1020 had a guy in GW today just give me a small $85 case for my minis for free, of course i felt bad and since he needed spray paint and glue i brought him some


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with the "older" generations of gamers (ie. having played for 10+ years) in that I don't really want to think about it 

Thinking here that I've got 26 armies for 40k and 3 for FB, as well as an assortment of models for Specialist Games and a couple of dozen models for LotR that I got around the time I was interested in that would make the number a bit too large 

And no, the armies aren't around 500pts  Every one, apart from the Orks that I just started is over 2,500 pts, with a lot of them well on their way past 5,000pts...

- Loran


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I would just to point out for those of you who believe they've spent far too much the tale of the Polish gentleman who works for GW's Northern European Sales Division.

He owns at LEAST 10,000pts in EVERY army for EVERY system GW has produced (within reason, he obviously doesn't have 10,000pts of Hero Quest :biggrin and his GW stuff only accounts for 1/10 of his collection, and nearly everything is painted.
I've seen his Blood Angels force in the pages of WD- he collected and entirely painted the BA Chapter.

Now even with his considerable staff discount the sort of money you'd need to throw down on that would put a big deposit on a big house...


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Now even with his considerable staff discount the sort of money you'd need to throw down on that would put a big deposit on a big house...


Or just bought the house outright! I will own and entire Eldar Craftworld and a Full Ultramarines Chapter one day.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've spent too much. And a lot of it is still in boxes. I've only recently finished painting the "Battle for McCragge" figures (y'know, the starter set for the previous edition)!!

Add in the RPG collection and it probably is a deposit on a house.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Too much! I start getting depressed when I try to work it out, so that's the best answer you're going to get


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I have nothing but expensive hobbies; 40k, Airsoft, Motorcycling, girlfriends, etc. I try not to put a price tag on anything because I figure I could better spend the money elsewhere; but more than likely another hobby... /sigh

But what always makes me feel a little better, is that the average American male will spend close to $10,000 per year to make his woman happy. Through movies, dinner, clothes, accessories, presents, etc. 

I figure through years of collecting and the staggering amount of what I have, I still haven't reached that amount just yet. So when someone questions me about it I simply say that if I can spend that much on someone in a year to make them happy, I can spend that much on me over the course of several years for a game that entertains me. 

That and dropping close to $8,000 on a new Bike when I pay a few more things off...

So men, don't ever let a woman tell you that your cheap. Hand her a $20, tell her to go buy herself something pretty and then get back to the game.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Rougly £800 - £1000... Thats only on my marines... My chaos? Nothing . Got what I'm making for Xmas


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Revelations said:


> So men, don't ever let a woman tell you that you're cheap. Hand her a $20, tell her to go buy herself something pretty and then get back to the game.


Or let her buy all her own shit. I mean women nowadays do want to be independent after all. If she wants something she can buy it, no law saying you have to just because you are her man.

And what type of bike are you going to buy Rev? I've been thinking about picking up a Honda CBRR. Can't decide on the 600RR or the 1000RR though.


----------



## AVATAR OF DEATH (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I have spent about 1000 or 1500 Australia. I got most of nids off a mate so that was good


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Revelations said:


> I have nothing but expensive hobbies; 40k, Airsoft, Motorcycling, girlfriends, etc. I try not to put a price tag on anything because I figure I could better spend the money elsewhere; but more than likely another hobby... /sigh
> 
> But what always makes me feel a little better, is that the average American male will spend close to $10,000 per year to make his woman happy. Through movies, dinner, clothes, accessories, presents, etc.
> 
> ...


All I need is the bike then the above is applicable :biggrin:
I do want a bike as well... Not even got a provisional lol


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

20 years of gaming

let's say an average of £150 a month. less as a child, more as an adult. 150 feels about right (i've spent 200 this month alone)

150x12x20 = £36,000

I could have bought a house


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Grik said:


> And what type of bike are you going to buy Rev? I've been thinking about picking up a Honda CBRR. Can't decide on the 600RR or the 1000RR though.


When I first saw the new body style on the 08 250 Ninja's, I almost went out and bought one. I was like; "That's a hot bike." But I've been eyeing the '09 650R for some time now. I guess I just have a place in my heart for the Ninja series; it's served me well for quite some time now (although we're not mentioning the affect it's had on my wallet...).

As far as your pick, they are both good bikes, but given the few thousand$ difference between them, is the 1000RR worth the extra dough pending what you get to do with it? I live in the city personally, so I would probably opt for the 600RR just for handlings sake and that I would never get to ride the machine the way I want enough to justify the price. 

Same reason I sold my truck; that thing is a bitch to park down town. 


Concrete Hero said:


> All I need is the bike then the above is applicable :biggrin:
> I do want a bike as well... Not even got a provisional lol


Provisional? You crazy Brits!  One word of advise; don't be a smart ass. Too many new riders get themselves into a lot of trouble. Anyone who makes fun of you for being a new rider for any reason isn't worth riding with. 

Oh yah... and Warhammer 40k... costs money... or something...


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Out of my personal fortune? Around £120. In total, thanks to my brothers big bank account, around £250. I shop around and buy alot of ebay auctions (A Leman Russ for £13, score!) over three armies, so, around 4k points in total.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Revelations said:


> As far as your pick, they are both good bikes, but given the few thousand$ difference between them, is the 1000RR worth the extra dough pending what you get to do with it? I live in the city personally, so I would probably opt for the 600RR just for handlings sake and that I would never get to ride the machine the way I want enough to justify the price.


I was thinking the exact same thing. I think I will end up going with the 600RR it's a smaller, lighter, and cheaper bike, I don't think the extra horsepower will be worth it in the 1000RR, especially in the city.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

£500 in the last three months alone...

Over the entire course of the hobby, easily over 2000 pounds, including all the little bits it would probably closer to 3000


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ye gads! what a nasty question.

Over 22 years the gods alone know.

Lets say about £500 a years if i adverage it out. I can't bring myself to say a total its just too scary.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I wouldn't even try to calculated it but I have put in several $600+ FW orders and bought 3 leman russ tank companies for about $300 each. I know I have spent thousands of course but I don't keep track and I have been in it for 12 years. I'm thinking the main big money selections I have right now are 4 revenants and two nightwings for my eldar then 50 tanks for my traitor guard and three baneblades then about 80 CSMs with 10+ rhinos chassi vehicles and 30 termies. Add to that an Eldar army box and 4 more falcons and 3 vindicators and two whirlwinds and 12 bassies and 5 defilers and.... let's just say even with my legendary packing skills I have a walk in closet full of stuff and piles of stuff and boxes of stuff and piles of models on my dresser and desk and more like in the living room.

When I buy my house I'm planning to have a den which eventually will have display cases around the walls with a couple shelves of books up high then cabinets to about waist level with glass display cases between those lower cabinets and higher shelves then I'll have space for all my models to be on display and then some.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I have probably spent about 3 to four thousand usd


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

maybe $400-$500 on my 4,000 points of SM, and they're worth about $900, and I plan on going all out on a Fantasy army (ok, maybe $350) once I get a job.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

oh sh*t:angry:....like $500 or so American mulas:biggrin: Well spent too Dammit:biggrin:!!!!


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

just added it up, between my 2 armies... about $800. not to bad tho as it has lated me a fair amount of time and i play a few times a week. I feel its worth it in the end. In the end tho i figure there are much worse things i could be spending my money on.

at very minimum, it has kept me thin. Yes, i have cut back on food bills to buy more 40k. Really just a lot less junk food and late night fast food runs.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

I would have to say about $4,000 on my former Tau army and on my current Chaos Legion (alost literally:biggrin, but it helps if you sell your bitz on Ebay and occasionally pick out a wise bargain to sell back out ... then re-invest that money back into your army.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok I just went crazy with money and i now have spent around 300-350 euros, well worth it!:victory:
DarknessWithin


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

around €1500 which isn't bad for 2 fledgling armies, 12000pts of marines and a decent, around 1500pts I'd say, of dark elves.... I'm happy with it...


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ive spent arownd 200 dolars in the 4 months since i started. 250 if you include the rediculously priced rulebook


----------



## shakrut (Apr 30, 2007)

Over the 15 years I have been playing, I shudder to think. Probably in the region of 5-6 thousand pounds... Yikes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh god... I've probably spent the best part of £750 a year at the worst of times, but last year, I spent £300... I'd say over 5 years £4000, and that's not including books.


----------



## WarBaby2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hm... that's a hard one. I know that the army I will have by the end of this year will have cost me about 400€.

When I think back, my Dwarves and Eldar I had 15 years ago... well, 2000 points each?


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

A total of £1400 over 6 years

500 quid on fantasy and LoTR

40k
£100 of Chaos
£100 of Witch Hunters
£100 of Ultramarines
£500 of Imperial Guard 

100 quid of Modelling Supplies


----------

